# Who drives your motorhome ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't drive ours but I know I ought to, for obvious reasons. I don't want to go straight out on the roads and can't find anywhere convenient to practise. One day I promise myself I'll book up for a one day course.

Just out of interest ( and I hope I don't give offence to anyone with my wording of this  what gender is the main driver of your motorhome ?

G ()+


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I'm afraid I have no choice.. I do all the driving as Jan hasn't got a license  
I often wish I could 'slope off' for a swift 40 :wink:s ..


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We both used to drive the kentucky, but until they give susan a "C" provisional, and she can practise in the driving schools truck, its me only

There was a possible prob, with her heart (angina) but an angiography has resolved that, so its back for another medical in a couple of weeks, and hopefully they will give her a licence.

Olley


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

In our case it's definitely 50/50. The more controvertial questions are:-

1) Who's better at driving the motorhome
2) How comfortable/relaxed are you when your partner is driving?

:lol: :wink: :lol: 

Arizona


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi grizz I would like to take part in your poll ,can you please define who drives,
1. do you mean who has got thier hand on the steering wheel
or
2. who is in control of the vehicle (voice commands) :lol: 
Geo


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Geo

I like that reponse, will have to re think the percentages! 

regards 

Arizona


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> Hi grizz I would like to take part in your poll ,can you please define who drives,
> 1. do you mean who has got thier hand on the steering wheel
> or
> 2. who is in control of the vehicle (voice commands) :lol:
> Geo


Aaahhh ! I knew I'd never get the wording right !

I nearly put in "Both" as the third option but could imagine the responses I'd get to that 

If it's driving in spirit if not in actual hand-on then there's no contest; I'd not even have bothered to put the poll up as I'm sure I know the answer !


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Ok then Grizzly I'll stick to my original 50/50 and to be fair I think that's physically & spiritually!! Although I must add himself is a bad passenger regardless of who's driving what!!


Arizona


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Now as for the car thats a different story all together, I drive there and Pam drives me back(full of spiri :lol: ts)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Driver*

Hi

Only me to drive - Oscar would like a go but can't reach the pedals!

Rapide561


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmm - something no fair here methinks - we both have full licences, both passed in the 80's, so no restrictions, have a car each. We go in the van, I drive she sleeps. We go in my car, I drive she sleeps. We go in her car, I drive she sleeps. Workdays we take a car each. We have a plush 5 series Beemer and a more raucous 3 series 'boy racer' Beemer. 

Her logic goes like this
1. Is there petrol in the 5 series? Yes - Take it: No - Leave 5 series and go to question 2
2. Is there petrol in the 3 series? Yes - Take it: No go to question 3
3. Can I get him to stop at the garage and pay for petrol for the 5 series? Yes - Take it: No - Walk and make him fill them both


My logic..... What keys am I left with
1. - One set of keys - use them
2. Two sets of keys - S**t - no petrol


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

We argue as to who is going to drive the M/H The one who gets in the drivers seat first.

Peter and Joan


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We both drive ours but when it comes to reversing anywhere then my husband has to swap with me as he can't reverse it. He claims he is DYSLEXIC going backwards?

When we are on the continent then hubby drives as he cannot read maps or read foreign language signs. I than have total control of where we end up as if somewhere looks good on a map I just take him there.

I do not want satnav as I for one absolutely love my maps. I am afraid I have a locker full of various ordinance survey maps that we study ready for biking or walking wherever we go.

Personally I (the female) prefer driving our van to our little corsa. 

GRIZZLY, YOU HAVE TO GO FOR IT. Why should you let hubby have all the fun.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

wogga said:


> We argue as to who is going to drive the M/H The one who gets in the drivers seat first.
> 
> Peter and Joan


And if my wife gets there first I have to use a crowbar to get my share. Its only since we got our Renault, she used to think the Romahome was too big!!!!

Frank


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I've just thought if she does drive, its me in the suicide seat 8O 

Olley


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

My wife is a good driver but never driven anything big like our Burstner 747.
She had a little go the other day and realised it does not corner like here VW Golf so rethink was required.

Its a shame that they didn't keep more of those RAF airfields after the war. It would be great to give her a go there first to build up confidence likewise the kids when they start learning to drive.

Going straight out on the main road can be nerve racking even for a qualified driver these days


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I drive the motorhome as wife refuses to. We both drive cars but Liz refuses to drive abroad. Had considered towing car but am resisting as I would have to drive at all times and sometimes its nice to be without the need to drive.
Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Its a shame that they didn't keep more of those RAF airfields after the war. It would be great to give her a go there first to build up confidence likewise the kids when they start learning to drive.
> Going straight out on the main road can be nerve racking even for a qualified driver these days


You're absolutely right. I'm sure that, given a safe place to practise, I'd be happy to drive but there's no-where round here to try.

I wonder if our insurance company would provide a driver if my OH was unable to drive and we were stuck in Europe ? I suspect they would work on the excuse that since I hold a full licence there is no reason for me not to drive it back. A friend, insured with Saga some years ago, was provided with a driver when her husband died when they were on holiday in the north of Scotland but I suspect that was a goodwill gesture rather than a right.

G


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

50/50 all the time now we have the van, no matter where we are.

Strangely when we used to camp Chris wouldn't get anywhere near the steering wheel while in europe.

I suspect it was because the L200 used to go along at a decent speed and I never really pushed the issue. Where as the van goes so slowly that we just had to take turns or we wouldn't get very far.

She initially started with long uncomplicated motorway runs until the day she found her self driving along the motorway that goes over the top of Genova (literally!). This was the baptism of fire that was required to give her the total confidence to take it anywhere.

I can now take long breaks sitting in the back reading a book while she drives and Clare navigates.

Perfect! and a long time coming.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Ern gave up driving at the same time that we got our first van. He'd driven a Transit for work and said he didn't want to drive any more vans! That was nearly five years ago and he's not changed his mind. I prefered the two Ducatos over our current van (Skudo-based), I loved being up high and having such a good view around but I'd still rather drive something I'm not so keen on than be a passenger (dare I add, "especially with E driving..." :lol. Mind you, the sharp intakes of breath and foot slammed to the floor on the passenger side indicates that he doesn't think much of my driving either.  

-H


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Although we both drive the car it is me who has to drive the Motorhome and I love it.  

It does seem to me that both as a percentage and numerically there are more females driving camping-cars in France than in the UK.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> I can now take long breaks sitting in the back reading a book while she drives and Clare navigates.


Oh how I envy you, sheer bliss.. 8)

Wake me up when we get there.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I've noticed that as well.

Very rarely do I see a femail driver if there is a male available in this country.

Perhaps nuke should give the lady in the MHF logo a chance to drive once in a while.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I'd love to drive our van but I couldn't get insured. (Not driving long enough). 

Think is, I managed to hire a car in spain and drove it all over but I just can't get insured on a left hand drive 3.5 ton motorhome when i've only had my license a year or two. Bit of a bummer really.

I also bought boyfriend a Tom Tom for crimbo so I don't even have to navigate any more. I just have to program it in and off he sets. We had many an argument pre-tomtom ...

Me: You need to turn right in about 300 metres
Him: Right, ok.
Me: Your're coming up on the turning, slow down
Him: Don't tell me how to drive, i've been driving longer than you
Me: Ok 100 metres, do a right.
Him: I heard the first time.
Me: Ok, just go right without breaking the catch on the fridge and emptying the cupboards again please.
Him: Humph .. 'steam .. grumble' Right? Where is it?
Me: About 1/2 a mile behind us I think, it went by in a blur
Him: Why didn't you tell me it was there?
Me: Utter silence


.... he just gets 'Posh Jane' telling him to do a U Turn all the time instead. ha ha ha :lol: He can't argue with her! 

I'm gonna get the Ozzy Osbourne voice next ... it'll be real entertainment to have Ozzy having a go every time he goes off course :lol:


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Just collected ours and because it has a left foot throttle and auto-clutch only myself at the moment. Wife is going to need a large empty carpark to have her first go.

Pete


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*who drives*

When we brought our motor home, my mother assured me I would be able to drive it. Like her I have a full, clean driving licence. On our first trip her excuse was that she needed the practice, on our second it was that she had to learn to drive it without me there so she still needed the practice, on our third it was the summer holidays so far too busy for me try and drive it for first time.

Finally on our fourth trip she let me drive it from some remote point in North Wales back to our site in Bala. This was a straight, old Roman road with very little traffic on it. It was the one and only time she let me drive on that trip.

On our return home my little brother (well he's 20 something) asked how fast the van went, my mother pointed out that if she was driving it did an average of 50 mph, BUT if I was driving it was nearer to 60! and that in her opinion was too fast. Tried to argue my way out of it, i.e. straight, quiet road, dry day, still within speed limit but to no avail.

So now I don't drive it  instead i get to be navigator as she only gets us lost.) Therefore if you see two women driving down the road, in a rather large motorhome, one with a map book and the other hunched over the streering wheel then that would be us. Give us a wave! And a few months from now we will have the added bonus of my grandmother being the back seat driver when she joins us on our travels, oh Joy! Am sooo looking forward to that ...mmm...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Your only solution TravelBug is to get a SatNav system and then you can all argue with it and there'll be no ill feelings afterwards !

Pete...have you had experience of driving vans with auto-clutch and so on ? If not, why did you do the driving first and not your wife ?  It's odd that it is usually ( see poll ) a male main driver for a holiday vehicule and yet women probably drive more "everyday" miles than men. Good luck in finding your big empty car park. Wish we had one near us. 

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I always seem to drive motorhome and\or cars when we are going out together. I steer and the missus tells me which way to go. She does a lot a miles in her car during the week, far more than I, so it just works out that way. She has had no desire to drive the motorhome although if pushed I am sure she would do so.


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Sorry - Pusser - I can't read your post - You are a jailbird 


Leigh - Did you know you can recoed your own voice for the directions. That should wind him up no end  - You can have a sleep and still nag him at the same time


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Driving*

Hi to all

I do 100% of the driving, well 75% of the time I travel solo :!: and someone has to drive :lol: and with 2 x girls in school 10 +11 years, she who must be obeyed and the girls can only go off on school holidays, and due to a medical disability she is unable to drive (not allowed to drive), and she who must be obeyed says after the wedding (not mine) in mid April go off for a few months :lol: as I say she MUST be obeyed :lol: and as my new navigator's passport will take another 4 months (Dewy the cat) so it will be another solo trip 

Colin


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

bb695 said:


> Leigh - Did you know you can recoed your own voice for the directions. That should wind him up no end  - You can have a sleep and still nag him at the same time


Nag?! I don't nag ... I give direction .... regularly!! :lol:

Recording my own voice would be so funny, I could use my own version of commands and he couldn't answer back ..... ROFL!


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Your only solution TravelBug is to get a SatNav system and then you can all argue with it and there'll be no ill feelings afterwards !
> 
> Pete...have you had experience of driving vans with auto-clutch and so on ? If not, why did you do the driving first and not your wife ?  It's odd that it is usually ( see poll ) a male main driver for a holiday vehicule and yet women probably drive more "everyday" miles than men. Good luck in finding your big empty car park. Wish we had one near us.
> 
> G


No never driven one before we got this one. No choice I didn't want to wait 6 months to get an automatic.

pete


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Grizzly,
You have to seek out a large carpark like Tesco/ Asda etc and go there very early on Sunday morning or later Sunday evening.

You must then attempt to drive your van there. A couple of goes and I bet you will wonder why you hadn't done it before.

Let me know if you have a go.?
Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> Grizzly,
> You have to seek out a large carpark like Tesco/ Asda etc and go there very early on Sunday morning or later Sunday evening.
> Chris


Now that is a bright idea ! Thank you for that. We'll give it a try. Our Tesco is big but it's also 24hours -and does mean that, it's always busy. It's also got a walkway down the middle with cover and lots of flower beds.

Mmmm...we'll have a recce.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Me*

Mainly me that drives reasons.

Wife prefers to nod
Wife will drive but mainly prefers French motorways
Wife does not recognise those bend signs and makes me feel uncomfortable and I can't nod in case we hit one
Wife empties the Thetford so what can I say.
As its 4600kg most people who want to cant drive it due to the 1997 Licience thing

Trev


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Me*



teemyob said:


> Wife empties the Thetford so what can I say.


Trev - my wife is 28, quite slim and rather pretty, but she doesn't even know where the Thetford lives. Do you wanna swap?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wife Swap*



bb695 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Wife empties the Thetford so what can I say.
> ...


Hello there,

I am going to be very careful what I write in response as wifey reads my posts.

My Beatiful Wife was once 28, now approaching 41 Still slim and also Very Pretty. I wanted 11 kids to make a football team (we already had 3 lovely girls and still do, they are Ace) I still would like that football team but I aint driving the bloody Bus to all the games.

Thanks,
Trev.


----------



## 96987 (Dec 19, 2005)

75% of the time the hubbie drives with the "other woman" (his satnav) by his side. I sit with my AA book to get directions. She has often let him down and on several occasions she has nearly went out the window! My trusted AA book has got us about no problem! I only drive when i know where im going so as to avoid divorce proceedings!!


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

It is probably 70/30 with me doing most of the driving.

Having driven vans and lorries before, it is not a problem for me but my wife gets nervous sometimes driving it more especially on motorways. She is getting better at it though! :lol:


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Ditto Tall Paul she says she prefers me to drive 'cos as soon as i become a passenger i have 5 minutes fiddling in the glove box and them decide to fall asleep. It must be from my days dressed in cammo, as soon as there is nothing to do I just catch up on my sleep - you never know when will be your next chance!!


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*Who drives your motorhome?*

Hi,
We have an understanding that whoever drives out, the other drives back! I would recommend the one-day courses run by the Caravan Club. When I took it, the spouse of the student was not allowed to be present during tuition! (No husband hiding behind the bike shed biting his nails!)

Didi


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> GRIZZLY, YOU HAVE TO GO FOR IT. Why should you let hubby have all the fun.


Ooh, Grizzly are you a girl bear???? 

How did you get to be called GRIZZLY 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

[quote="mauramac
Ooh, Grizzly are you a girl bear???? 
How did you get to be called GRIZZLY 8O[/quote]

Definately female mauramac. Being of a certain age Grizzly is what I feel ( and look ) sometimes  As I get older I think I identify more and more with the Grumpy Old Women camp.

G


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,

Feel like that myself quite often but isn't this little one gorgeous :?:

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2006/06/bear_228x166.jpg

Anne


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

annej said:


> Hi Grizzly,
> Feel like that myself quite often but isn't this little one gorgeous :?:
> http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2006/06/bear_228x166.jpg
> Anne


Aaaahhhh! What a sweetie...but I bet he could take your arm off if the mood took him - which is how I feel sometimes !

G


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Me 100% Jan will not go near the Navara either. She is a good driver but will not attempt it.

Grizzly
You could always get a bike like me and then park where you like and use the bike for shopping etc. :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,
"Aaaahhhh! What a sweetie...but I bet he could take your arm off if the mood took him"

This wee guy doesn't look like he would take anyones arm off :lol:

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2006/06/beartreeAP110606_228x304.jpg

Anne


----------

